# Wen Hair Care Products...Can we make them?



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay, now you guys are going to think I've been watching too much TV, but recently I keep seeing these infomercials about Wen Hair Care Products and since I've been wanting to do a shampoo, if only for myself, I'm wondering if there is a way to duplicate these products? I looked at the list of ingredients and it seemed similar to other shampoos, but then what do I know? Anyway, has anyone ever tried something like this recipe? I have terribly dry and frizzy hair and even the most expensive shampoos don't seem to help much. I'd love to be able to make my own that didn't dry my hair. I've tried my goats milk soaps and while I love them for my skin, they seem to leave my hair too dry.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Never heard of it. Off to google and see what it is. LOL


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, it's different from most shampoos in that it doesn't have sodium lauryl sulfate (SLS) in it, but other than that, it's water, glycerin, alcohols, and assorted synthetics with some extracts here and there. I would think that you could make it but it would be painful and expensive. If you ever go over to The Dish, there are a number of people over there who make shampoos. You might ask them what they think. I did go over there and look...apparently Sally Beauty Supply has a knock-off product. But from what I read on The Dish, it's essentially a conditioner, and they say that you can get the same results with just about any conditioner (you use just the conditioner, no shampoo at all). If you go do a search there, make sure to use "Chaz Dean" as your search string (the guy who does Wen) because 3 letter words don't work in the search and so you can't search by "Wen."


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Stacey,
I was thinking it was probably something way overpriced and looked just like conditioner to me. I might go by Sally's and check out the knock off. I can't imagine using conditioner to clean my hair though. It gets pretty dirty. Hey, I'll try my conditioner in the shower tonight without shampoo and see what happens!


----------



## M.Nivens (Apr 15, 2010)

My sister bought this product (I think the label says "cleansing conditioner) and did not like it so she gave it to me.. I have naturally curly (read frizzy, unruly, coarse) hair. I was very impressed with it and LOVED it. That being said, I am way to much of a tightwad to pay full price and would have never spent the $ on it myself, but would love to hear if anyone comes up with a "recipe" for it..


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Actually, you don't NEED to use shampoo! My daughter's got curls.....Botticelli curls - and shampoo dried them out. I got the book "Curly Girl", which suggested conditioner only, and voila! Beautiful, bouncy, clean curls! (It didn't happen overnight...I think it took a couple of weeks)

I just buy whatever's cheap and/or on sale, and haven't noticed anything different.

BUT.....some people can't do "no poo" - I'm one of them. I've tried condish only, no poo, all the other stuff the Long-haired community suggests, and my hair simply doesn't like any of it. I have to wash *every* day or it gets icky....and yes, I tried waiting it out. 6 weeks in, it STILL looked icky, so.....:shrug (My hair is fine/thin, so....I have to be gentle with it.)


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't think I could do the no poo around my face, bangs, etc. but I'm trying it on the rest of my hair and I will say it felt great yesterday! I actually wore it down, and usually put it in a pony tail or bun because I hate combing it. It looked better too.

I would love to get on the long-haired community forum, in fact, I am a member, but I cannot access it from home because I have an aol email address, and they won't accept that. Any ideas of getting around that?


----------



## M.Nivens (Apr 15, 2010)

The "curly girl" website that Verna mentioned has alot of great tips/advice.. I have fought my curly hair all of my life and finally found that website and learned how little things can help.. Like the "no poo" (which Wen technically is I think), type of towel you use (I now use an old t shirt) how to correctly blow dry, etc. Now I wear it curly instead of spending hours a week blowing or ironing it straight (And it is not a frizzy mess)..


----------

